# Just back from my Jollys



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Had a cracking three week trip, through Belgium and the Netherlands into Germany.

Visited some brilliant sites in Harem (Ems), Lubeck, Dranske, Potsdam and Hameln.

Found sites in Germany a lot less expensive than Netherlands and Belgium


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, glad you had a good trip, we love it, we will be going on the 3rd September. We will be going from Harwich to Holland, some nice sites in Holland but when we have been we use the ACSI card, so not so bad, we did find they like to save water, one shower I had was about 50 seconds each swipe of the card................. :lol: Germany this time will be First port of call Dussledorf Show, then the Baltic coast, Berlin and a slow ride down the Mosel.  We will be over there 8 weeks. 8O Bob.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We are leaving tonight for 5 plus weeks.Going along the Mosel for the wine festivals,then over to the Rhine for flames festivals.I'll look out for the 'uniformed officers' on my return. :lol: 

tony


----------

